# Replacement xenon bulbs 6 8 10 12K



## a13xbb

been thinking about upgrading my bulbs so i searched the bay of e and found a guy in the usa selling some and seems to have a good reputation!
I have emailed asking for a discount on the bulbs for 5+ pairs he has replied ofeering them to me at $49 a pair shipped in any k rating 

so who wants some have a look at his ebay ad for pics etc
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayI ... 59902&rd=1

oh they are all 35w same as oe bulbs

anyone?


----------



## a13xbb

nobody?


----------



## jacksprat

Juber and I would be up for this and givng the dollar/pound exchange rate its not a bad deal...

Â£25

So PM us the details his name on here is Juber


----------



## a13xbb

in that case lets start a list 

1.alibTTman
2.jacksprat
3.juber

please add your name if intrested!!!

I reckon it will work out around Â£30 a pair as i will have to get them all sent to me then repackage them and send out.


----------



## S10TYG

Any pics of standard xenons compared with these?


----------



## a13xbb

alibTTman said:


> been thinking about upgrading my bulbs so i searched the bay of e and found a guy in the usa selling some and seems to have a good reputation!
> I have emailed asking for a discount on the bulbs for 5+ pairs he has replied ofeering them to me at $49 a pair shipped in any k rating
> 
> so who wants some have a look at his ebay ad for pics etc
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayI ... 59902&rd=1
> 
> oh they are all 35w same as oe bulbs
> 
> anyone?


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
click the ebay link


----------



## mac's TT

alibTTman said:


> in that case lets start a list
> 
> 1.alib*punto*man
> 2.jacksprat
> 3.juber
> 
> please add your name if intrested!!!
> 
> I reckon it will work out around Â£30 a pair as i will have to get them all sent to me then repackage them and send out.


WTF


----------



## JAAYDE

I'm in.. 6k bulbs please (perfect match with angel eyes)

Umm i swaying towards more 8k me thinks 8)


----------



## Juber

1.alibTTman 
2.jacksprat 
3.juber 
4. Jaydee
5.

Come on one more, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease, its such a worthwhile upgrade.

S10TTY - you know when you 1st switch the lights on the Xenon look is blue as anything, eventually the light turns to more of a white output, what the 8000k looks like is the light shine to be continuously blue. Looks SICK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jacksprat

Do It Scottttty


----------



## Davidch

Yup i'm in!

1.alibTTman 
2.jacksprat 
3.juber 
4. Jaydee 
5. Davidch

I want mine today tho! :lol:


----------



## Juber

Sorted sorted sorted sorted

Order order order order order lol, im excited, lol


----------



## Rob_vienna

Whats the law regarding these bulbs, im not sure the boys in blue would be too impressed if you have bright blue headlamps??

The 8K ones look ok to me though..


----------



## jacksprat

i had 10k in my golf mk4 mate and never got stopped in a year and they wernt THAT blue they just ahve a tinge to them.

You definately wont have any problems with 8k and to my knowledge its not exactly easy to know what kelvin they are on he side of the road specially as the tt comes with xenons 

DO IT you know you want to...

Lets get em ordered up then... who do i pay?


----------



## Juber

yep who does the Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£ go to?

Dont worry about the old bill, the Xenon K shouldnt be a problem. 
its when you go over 10k its shit looking and attarcts cops as its purple?

Stick with 6000k, or 8000k IMO.


----------



## a13xbb

right which bulbs do you want???

please add after names:
1.alibTTman 10000k
2.jacksprat
3.juber
4. Jaydee
5. Davidch

i thought if you all sent me a cheque for Â£30 to cover the bulbs and me repackaging them and sending them out! if you all confirm the K you want i will order them on monday as i trust all you loverly TT owners


----------



## JAAYDE

alibTTman said:


> right which bulbs do you want???
> 
> please add after names:
> 1.alibTTman 10000k
> 2.jacksprat
> 3.juber
> 4. *Jaydee 8000k*
> 5. Davidch
> 
> i thought if you all sent me a cheque for Â£30 to cover the bulbs and me repackaging them and sending them out! if you all confirm the K you want i will order them on monday as i trust all you loverly TT owners


PM me your address..


----------



## Juber

1.alibTTman 10000k
2.jacksprat 8000k
3.juber 8000k
4. Jaydee 8000k
5. Davidch - im sure David will go 8000k too as most evotechnik boys use 8000k. just confirm from him 

yes can you PM address mate so i can get the payment sorted. 

Jubes.


----------



## was

some pics of OEM and 6oook Xenons:


----------



## jacksprat

Thanks for that was 

Yes 800k for me... can i send you an online bank transfer? faster and safer 

just pm me your details and i wil send Â£30 in the morning


----------



## Juber

jacksprat said:


> Thanks for that was
> 
> Yes 800k for me... can i send you an online bank transfer? faster and safer
> 
> just pm me your details and i wil send Â£30 in the morning


Love, can i give you Â£30 Cash when i see u next and if you can pay this dude for me?


----------



## a13xbb

just sent the guy a email to confirm soon as i get a reply i will pm you all my address! Only thig im not sure is if i will get hit for import tax its a bit pot luck!


----------



## jacksprat

if he marks them as a gift or with a value of below $50 it is fine i am sure so just make sure he does!

Can i do the online bank transfer then? Is that ok with you?


----------



## jacksprat

any news?


----------



## jacksprat

Just spoken to the UK HIDs-DIRECT dealer about xenon bulbs and i can get us a group buy on there, UK supplied better bulbs, 2 year warranty just negotioting a price on those now so if anyone was worried about the quality these are pretty much the best aftermarket bulb available. Manufacturer is MTEC

Price would be below Â£60 delivered from the UK and 2 years warranty with that.

EDIT: forgot to add for the OEM xenons you need D2R or D2S bulbs which in most cases cost upwards of Â£70 EACH before delivery. The ebay ones are often normal H7 bulbs and make a warning light come on in your car!

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## a13xbb

waiting for the bloke to email me back with a invoice as far as i know they are d2r d2s bulbs :? :?


----------



## jacksprat

ah thats ok then... D2S it is i believe...

See how it goes mate if they get sorted i will buy em if they arent D2S they wont work


----------



## Juber

I take it this has all gone up the swanny now?


----------



## a13xbb

nope its on just been really busy!!! will pm you all payment details tomorrow


----------



## JNmercury00

is it too late to join?

i would be up for buying 6000k or 8000k bulbs.

let me know if i missed the boat.


----------



## Juber

SWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEET,

Cant wait for thease beauties!


----------



## jacksprat

Any more news Alib???

Ta,

Jack


----------



## a13xbb

PAID FOR!!!!      8) 8) 8) 8)

i got some 10k ones :twisted:

will pm you all with my payment details shortly either cheque or bank transfer is fine and as soon as i recieve them i will send them out!! just all prey mr customs doesn't spot them and hit me for tax!!!!


----------



## a13xbb

JNmercury00 said:


> is it too late to join?
> 
> i would be up for buying 6000k or 8000k bulbs.
> 
> let me know if i missed the boat.


sorry i will do another one if this goes well and i get 5 more people wanting them!!!


----------



## Juber

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET

So Payment ..........

Jacksprat & jubers - being paid ASAP will confirm when done..

Thank you mate


----------



## Stub

JNmercury00 said:


> is it too late to join?
> 
> i would be up for buying 6000k or 8000k bulbs.
> 
> let me know if i missed the boat.


Erm I would like some too, 10k for me?


----------



## a13xbb

Stub said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it too late to join?
> 
> i would be up for buying 6000k or 8000k bulbs.
> 
> let me know if i missed the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> Erm I would like some too, 10k for me?
Click to expand...

right the bulbs are here!!   

will probably arrange another group buy if we get positive feedback from these bulbs!!


----------



## Juber

alibTTman said:


> Stub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it too late to join?
> 
> i would be up for buying 6000k or 8000k bulbs.
> 
> let me know if i missed the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> Erm I would like some too, 10k for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right the bulbs are here!!
> 
> will probably arrange another group buy if we get positive feedback from these bulbs!!
Click to expand...

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Cant wait, cant wait cant wait


----------



## Davidch

Juber said:


> alibTTman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it too late to join?
> 
> i would be up for buying 6000k or 8000k bulbs.
> 
> let me know if i missed the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> Erm I would like some too, 10k for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right the bulbs are here!!
> 
> will probably arrange another group buy if we get positive feedback from these bulbs!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Cant wait, cant wait cant wait
Click to expand...

Jubs, I'm going to beat you to it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Juber

Davidch said:


> Juber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alibTTman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it too late to join?
> 
> i would be up for buying 6000k or 8000k bulbs.
> 
> let me know if i missed the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> Erm I would like some too, 10k for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right the bulbs are here!!
> 
> will probably arrange another group buy if we get positive feedback from these bulbs!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Cant wait, cant wait cant wait
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jubs, I'm going to beat you to it! :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Beat me to what? fitting it? lol


----------



## jacksprat

Alex have you posted these yet?


----------



## a13xbb

sent today lots of pics when fitted please people!!!! oh davidch we better hurry up and get ours fitted :wink: :wink:


----------



## Juber

woooooooooo, will post pics when fitted no worries.

I saw a modified Honda S2000 down Pall Mall few hours ago, it was wearing a set of 8000k bulbs, looked so sick!!!!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## JAAYDE

just a pic off OEM










and *8000k *


----------



## Adam RRS

I got 10,000k fitted.... I like the extreme approach! lol


----------



## JAAYDE

:wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

i know... its sik innit?!  8)


----------



## JAAYDE

Adam TTR said:


> i know... its sik innit?!  8)


ummm not really.. [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Davidch

alibTTman said:


> sent today lots of pics when fitted please people!!!! oh davidch we better hurry up and get ours fitted :wink: :wink:


I'll bell you tomorrow mate.


----------



## jacksprat

praying mine are at home today!

Jay, are they bulbs from this group buy?

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## JAAYDE

jacksprat said:


> praying mine are at home today!
> 
> Jay, are they bulbs from this group buy?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jack


Yes mate


----------



## Juber

Just been at Jacksprats house and his 8000k's are SEX!!!!! they make such a flipping difference!!!

This is easily my fav mod, i mean ive spent like Â£200 on a single mod for my titty and this Â£30 trick is by far my fav!!!

Thanks so much Alex, you are the best for setting this group buy up!!!!!!! :-* lol .

Regards
Jube's


----------



## jacksprat

Yep fitted them last night and the look real good 

Main beams really match sidelights now

Cheers for that Alex

Jack


----------



## JAAYDE

we now need a GB on the high beam.. :roll:


----------



## Davidch

I can't get hold of Alex been trying since Weds, Has anyone spoke to him? :?


----------



## a13xbb

Fitted my 10k's today and they are very blue 8) will get some night pics up soon!!!


----------



## Davidch

A Big thank you to Alex for arranging this Group Buy! 8) 8)


----------



## a13xbb

right these bulbs seem good so if you are wanting a pair i will do it again please add your name and k rating of bulb you want
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## cyberface

id be interested, not sure what strength tho, what are standard? 8k sound good tho? would be good to see some pics.


----------



## JohnD

Hi,

Could you add me please JohnD for the 10K bulbs.

Thanks,

John.


----------



## KentishTT

Are these pucka xenon HID bulbs, not just regular filament bulbs with xenon gas charge?

They are to replace the Audi D2S HID bulbs, right?

Reason I ask is that someone mentioned fitting them in the main beams which are not HID on the TT, they are regular filament bulbs.

I do have an HID kit for the main beam on my car with all the ballasts etc but it's not as easy as swapping in an HID bulb like it is with the dipped beams where they are already HID.

I'm not sure about fitting HID for the main beam because they take about 10 secs to reach temp by which time you'd need to dip again and HID don't like being switched on and off frequently.


----------



## t66nym

alibTTman said:


> right these bulbs seem good so if you are wanting a pair i will do it again please add your name and k rating of bulb you want
> 1.T66NYM (if you get enough ppl i defo want these)
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.


----------



## gloveywoo

Put me down for some 8000k ones 

Thankies [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

James


----------



## John-H

Just a word of warning. If you put in 8,000k, 10,000k, 12,000 etc. bluer bulbs you'll get less effective lights. The eye is most sensitive to the yellower side of white and the bluer shorter wavelengths get scattered and absorbed by water vapour in the air, so they don't have the reach. They also cause more glare for you and others. The bluer bulbs have filters to remove the yellow part of the output spectrum and therefore reduce the available light output too.
See here for info: http://www.intellexual.net/hid.html
If you want bright main beam bulbs fit Philips X-treme +80% :wink:


----------



## GsTTar

t66nym said:


> right these bulbs seem good so if you are wanting a pair i will do it again please add your name and k rating of bulb you want
> 1.T66NYM (if you get enough ppl i defo want these)
> 2.GsTTar 8000k pleaseeee
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.


----------



## Juber

Ile say again, my 8000k's from this group buy was the best Â£30 i have ever spent in my life! ..........so far

The light quailty isnt bad actually, i do actually think its brighter, you can see a hell of a distance. Turns heads at night too 8)


----------



## rik-e

i'd be interested in the 8000k's.

Could someone post a night pic of the 8000k's from a distance please?

Thanks


----------



## SOFTTY

can someone explain what these will do and whats the diffrence between 8000k and 1200k ?> :?


----------



## SOFTTY

can someone explain what these will do and whats the diffrence between 8000k and 1200k ?> :?


----------



## SOFTTY

forum comes up as debug mode when posting thats y theres 2 posts


----------



## dannys1

Yes been after these for ages and just seen this...

Put me down for 8000k!

Perhaps worth PMing a few people who mentioned they wanted them around page 4 as they are not on this new list and the missed out in the first five...im sure thats up to 7 if its the case? j


----------



## dannys1

Actually take me off this - to be honest theres no point in you wasting your time repackaged etc...if you just put a bid in at the guys starting price and win, you get the bulbs for Â£30 delivered anyway...so we might as well all just buy direct...but thats for bring my attention to this guy! I can't wait...will post pics when i get them.

- D


----------



## youngg

Excellent, Just ordered mine from this guy directly aswell.

Cost Â£32 all-in!!

How long did you guys wait until they were delivered from the states??

Thanks


----------



## a13xbb

they came in about a week!
The group buy isn't looking too good anyway!!
I only did it in the first place as i wanted some bulbs and being the kind chap i am thought id see if any of my fellow TTers wanted some!!
not doing it to make a profit!
those who picked the bulbs up from me got them for Â£25!
my 10'000k bulbs were well worth the money 8)


----------



## rik-e

youngg said:


> Excellent, Just ordered mine from this guy directly aswell.
> 
> Cost Â£32 all-in!!
> 
> How long did you guys wait until they were delivered from the states??
> 
> Thanks


youngg - what bulbs did you get? i'm thinking of the 8000k's.

Did you bid on the auction and win or email him direct?


----------



## youngg

rik-e said:


> youngg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent, Just ordered mine from this guy directly aswell.
> 
> Cost Â£32 all-in!!
> 
> How long did you guys wait until they were delivered from the states??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> youngg - what bulbs did you get? i'm thinking of the 8000k's.
> 
> Did you bid on the auction and win or email him direct?
Click to expand...

I bid and won the item, all in with postage Â£32.60

I went for the 8000k, didnt want to go too blue!

Got an e-mail from him today telling me they have been posted off and giving me a USPS tracking number. Delivery will be 5 days!!

I just hope the goods are as good as the service.


----------



## rik-e

youngg said:


> rik-e said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent, Just ordered mine from this guy directly aswell.
> 
> Cost Â£32 all-in!!
> 
> How long did you guys wait until they were delivered from the states??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> youngg - what bulbs did you get? i'm thinking of the 8000k's.
> 
> Did you bid on the auction and win or email him direct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bid and won the item, all in with postage Â£32.60
> 
> I went for the 8000k, didnt want to go too blue!
> 
> Got an e-mail from him today telling me they have been posted off and giving me a USPS tracking number. Delivery will be 5 days!!
> 
> I just hope the goods are as good as the service.
Click to expand...

nice one, i'll have a bid on some then.

Will you post pics from a distance when you've installed them?


----------



## gloveywoo

I also have just bought these bulbs direct from the seller on ebay.

BIG thanks alibTTman for making me aware of these bulbs :-*

James


----------



## a13xbb

no problem i love my 10000k's they are sooo blue will take some pics this weekend hopefully


----------



## Juber

This is a shite pic at night, compare my 8000k's to my mates Halogen civic lghts.... My 8000k's shine the reflectors!!!


----------



## PissTT

I would be intersted in the 8ks also please 

thanks

--p


----------



## gloveywoo

Just received my 8k bulbs from the seller on ebay  Will fit them today and go for a drive tonight 

James


----------



## John-H

gloveywoo said:


> Just received my 8k bulbs from the seller on ebay  Will fit them today and go for a drive tonight
> 
> James


Take a torch with you! :lol:

Sorry - only joking - couldn't resist  :roll:


----------



## gloveywoo

Hehe thats ok John :-*

Well... just fitted them and will see what they are like performance wise tonight. They look nice in the daylight though 8)

Thats for that link before John, it was a very interesting read!


----------



## ttmanz

count me in please . how do i go about this ?


----------



## ttmanz

hi all please some one tell me what hid bulb dose my 2001 225c take D2S/D2R/D2C ? thanks


----------



## Adam RRS

D2S Or D2C

D2S is meant for the ball lights like we have

D2C can be used in either the ball lights or reflector lamps


----------



## rustyintegrale

Okay i'd like some 8s but how do i know they'll fit? Never fiddled with me lights so what info do I need and where do i find it?

Cheers guys

rich


----------



## JAAYDE

rustyintegrale said:


> Okay i'd like some 8s but how do i know they'll fit? Never fiddled with me lights so what info do I need and where do i find it?
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> rich


because they fit mine :wink: Page 5


----------



## rustyintegrale

JAAYDE said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay i'd like some 8s but how do i know they'll fit? Never fiddled with me lights so what info do I need and where do i find it?
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> rich
> 
> 
> 
> because they fit mine :wink: Page 5
Click to expand...

Which ones though mate? :?


----------



## JAAYDE

rustyintegrale said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay i'd like some 8s but how do i know they'll fit? Never fiddled with me lights so what info do I need and where do i find it?
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> rich
> 
> 
> 
> because they fit mine :wink: Page 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which ones though mate? :?
Click to expand...

From this GB


----------



## rustyintegrale

JAAYDE said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay i'd like some 8s but how do i know they'll fit? Never fiddled with me lights so what info do I need and where do i find it?
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> rich
> 
> 
> 
> because they fit mine :wink: Page 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which ones though mate? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From this GB
Click to expand...

You mean I have to wade through 10 pages of shite looking for a nice helpful link? :?

Jeezus what is this forum coming to??!! :lol:

cheers

Rich


----------



## JAAYDE

rustyintegrale said:


> You mean I have to wade through 10 pages of shite looking for a nice helpful link? :?
> 
> Jeezus what is this forum coming to??!! :lol:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Rich


I don't understand what you need to know :roll:

Its a bulb thats about 20 forum member have already fitted..

Jeez i was always told that the ABT owners though they where special but this take the biscuit :-*


----------



## rustyintegrale

JAAYDE said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I have to wade through 10 pages of shite looking for a nice helpful link? :?
> 
> Jeezus what is this forum coming to??!! :lol:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Rich
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand what you need to know :roll:
> 
> Its a bulb thats about 20 forum member have already fitted..
> 
> Jeez i was always told that the ABT owners though they where special but this take the biscuit :-*
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well I'm anything but special  a bit ignorant maybe  but like everything else TT I assumed the LEDs would differ depending on engine code, chassis number, paint code number, year of manufacture, LHD/RHD. inside leg measurement, sexual preference, passport number and how I like my steak


----------



## JAAYDE

rustyintegrale said:


> I assumed the LEDs would differ depending on engine code, chassis number, paint code number, year of manufacture, LHD/RHD. inside leg measurement, sexual preference, passport number and how I like my steak


:lol: :lol:

My sources where right then


----------



## rustyintegrale

JAAYDE said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed the LEDs would differ depending on engine code, chassis number, paint code number, year of manufacture, LHD/RHD. inside leg measurement, sexual preference, passport number and how I like my steak
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> My sources where right then
Click to expand...

Yow cheeky fooker! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi

How's everyone getting on with these then ?

i need some new bulbs and considering 6000 or 8000

Mark


----------



## rik-e

conlechi said:


> How's everyone getting on with these then ?
> 
> i need some new bulbs and considering 6000 or 8000
> 
> Mark


I love mine.

Check my thread with decent pics: HERE 8000K


----------

